# Dyno Master Thread



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

*Dynamometer Results*
*ATTN:* If you're dyno'ing a turbo'd engine make sure the dyno operator has the correction set for *SAE J1349 *, this is for turbocharged engines. If the other standard is used results will read high (courtesy of Brian from VTuners).

This will be all the results people have gotten on a chassis dyno. Since I've already got the Sonic's done I'll include them now and add the CT results as I get time.

*1.4 Results*
*1. MPFab~~~~~~~~188.41whp, 237.75wtq.* Tri(93)/IM/I/CP/E. Graph
*a. MPFab~~~~~~~~~~~~174.oowhp, 213.oowtq.* ^^Mustang dyno^^.Graph
*b. MPFab~~~~~~~~~~~~120.oowhp, 129.oowtq.* Stock(93oct)..........
*2. Preloader~~~~~~171.16whp, 213.19wtq.* Tri/E-85"B"/IM/I/E....Post #6
S*3. Foxbox~~~~~~~167.oowhp, 226.oowtq.* Tri(93)/I/DP/CB..........Post #33
*a. Foxbox~~~~~~~~~~~162.oowhp, 216.oowtq.* Tri(93)/I/CB...............Post #20
*X. InsanseSpeed~~~162.3owhp, 185.6owtq* T(InsaneSpeed)********** 
*4. Kegsandeggs ~~~159.00whp, 210.52wtq* T(HPT)/I/CB........... Post #28
*5. ss2000slp~~~~~~159.oowhp, 190.oowtq* Tri(93)/I/CB+ **********
*6. TurboSonicBoom~157.75whp, 178.95wtq.* T(93)/CB................ Graph
*7. Trifecta~~~~~~~152.56whp, 193.61wtq.* Tri........................Graph
*a. Trifecta~~~~~~~~~~~116.37whp, 139.16wtq.* Stock....................
*X. Bad LS1~~~~~~~151.oowhp, 153.oowtq.* Stock(?)/Injen.............Graph
*X. buk azwell~~~~~~147.5owhp, 241.92wtq* Tri/E-85"R"/I/E/IC.......Graph
*X. titan2782~~~~~~~146.81whp, 190.53wtq* Tri/F.......Graph
*X. boats4life~~~~~~~143.16whp, 163.57wtq.* Tri(?)/Injen............. Graph
*8. cndctrdj~~~~~~~148.03whp, 183.70wtq.* Tri(?)/I................ Post #38
*a. cndctrdj~~~~~~~~~~130.oowhp, 138.oowtq.* Stock(93oct)...****
*9. OmgNoWai~~~~~138.33whp, 161.00wtq.* Stock(93oct)..........Graph
*10. SonicHotness~ ~138.oowhp, 139.oowtq.* Stock(91oct)...****
*11. wasteoffilm~~~~117.7owhp, 145.00wtq.* Stock(93oct)/I/CB............... Post #27
*12. Ol Blue~~~~~~~117.44whp, 142.34wtq.* Stock(87oct)...........Graph, post#23
*13. jetta~~~~~~~~~114.8owhp, 125.80wtq.* T(88oct)/E/non turbo. (TQ in N/m). Post #7

*1.6 Results*


*1.8 Results*
*1. $ub$sonic~~~~~~125.5owhp, 125.oowtq* Tri(93oct)/I/E.......... Post #36

*2.0 Diesel Results*


*LEGEND.*
Sonics= Red names
Cruze= Blue names
_____________________________________
Tri = Trifecta Full Tune 
Tri"B" = Trifecta Budget Tune
E-85"B" = Tri E-85, blue pill tune (stock clutch)
E-85"R" = Tri E-85, red pill tune (Auto, or upgraded clutch)
VT = Vermont Tuners tune
T = Tune (other than those previously listed)
Stock = O.E.M. tune
I = Intake
F = Air Filter
H = Header or Aftermarket/other than stock Turbo Manifold
DP = Aftermarket Down pipe
CB = Cat-back exhaust
CB+ = Cat-back with second cat delete
E = Full exhaust with cat &/or muffler
E+ = Full exhaust, straight piped
N2O = Nitrous
METH = Water/Meth Injection
TB = Ported or aftermarket throttle body
PH = Ported, aftermarket head/headwork
IM = Ported, aftermarket, or better than stock intake manifold
PT = Ported Turbo housing or manifold
T = Aftermarket Turbo
T+ = Upgraded stock turbo
C = Cams
AM = Airbox mod (******* Intake/RNI, etc)
IC = Intercooler
CP = Chargepipes

******= No dyno graph posting


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

*PID Results*

For those that don't know PIDs are the HP/TQ that the ECM calculates off the engine. They've been reported to be very accurate albeit it is a measurement of crankshaft power and not wheel power like a typical dyno. As such the numbers should be higher than the dyno results. 

Theoretically the PIDs should be about 15% higher versus a dyno, to be frank I'm not certain this is the case with GMs torque calculation, i have a hunch they are much closer than that.


*1.4 PIDs*
*1.4 Results*
*1. Turbotech~~~~178hp, 201tq.* VT(93)..................
*2. Kuntryboy865~170hp, 196tq.* Tri(93)/I/CB.................
*3. SX sonic~~~~~159hp, 195tq* Tri(93)/I/DP/IM/TB/PT.......
*a. SX sonic~~~~~~~175hp, 214 tq* Tri(93)/I/DP/IM/TB/PT/CB******* HP was calculated off of torque and not from Trifecta, unofficial numbers.

*1.6 PIDs*


*1.8 PIDs *
*1. mitdr774 159hp, 130tq.* Tri(93)/I/H/E

*2.0 Diesel PIDs*


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Placeholder


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Holder place


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stickied.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Lil update. I've got a few Cruze's added, I'll rearrange the rankings and polish the format once I get all postings. Its slow going without internet at home, I'd tried opening all the threads with postings in different tabs and taking the laptop home to finish offline............. My computer crashed when I woke it up to put everything in here, to much awesome to handle I guess lol. Now its just a few at a time.



On that note if your names not in here then feel free to post a link to your thread or post the graph and your mods, it'd help immensely.

Or if you have updated results from what I've got posted or the mods I show listed aren't right then get me the up to date/correct info. Alot of the threads I've found are quite old so I'm sure a few of you guys have some updates.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

It might be helpful to make a key sort of thing to explain what all the modification abbreviations are for. This would be specifically helpful for new people like me who aren't sure what it all means


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

There is, look again in the bottom of the 2nd post.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Well i must officially be blind lol


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

You US guys have some weird dyno's that generate extremely high readings, but back to being on topic.

1.6 Turbo Cruze M6 - tune only, no other mods - red line. stock - green line
130 (real) wheel horsepower









Red Line data logs 280nm/206ft lbs @ 4k rpm on the dyno
Green line logs 224/165ft lbs


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I'll convert it to the same readings as the rest of the results, which probably won't be for 2 weeks.


----------



## Hangterisaan (Aug 3, 2014)

Cruze 2.0 diesel 2010 AT 5 speed . 
Stock 146 hp / 253 lb-ft (344 Nm)
Stage 1 : 186 hp /310 lb-ft (420 Nm)
Stage 2 : 196 hp/328 lb-ft ( 444 Nm ) (( DPF + EGR delete + remap ))


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

What color wire did you guys use for the tach signal for trq reading?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Also mfab has since updated his runs


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

172whp, 220wtq


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

With what mods..?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> With what mods..?


Sorry, I forgot that part!

Just a simple drop in K&N air filter, and a Pro-Tune (via HPTuners) by a local GM tuner who knows what he's doing


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Sorry, I forgot that part!
> 
> Just a simple drop in K&N air filter, and a Pro-Tune (via HPTuners) by a local GM tuner who knows what he's doing


Which tuner are you using here in Denver? I'm getting ready to do a few more mods and would like to meet someone around here to do it. The only guy I know can only tune 1 thing for the cruze and that's the diablosport tune.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Which tuner are you using here in Denver? I'm getting ready to do a few more mods and would like to meet someone around here to do it. The only guy I know can only tune 1 thing for the cruze and that's the diablosport tune.


Oh dear lordy lord, NOOOO don't use the Diablosport Tune. :S-A-Smack::disgust (1):

American Intense Racing

American Intense Racing

Call Clint @ AIR. Tell him Colin sent you (the friend of Milan with the 1000whp Corvette). He'll hook you up. He's a sick GM tuner, really knows his stuff. He can probably even pull up my tune in his system and tweak it to fit your car. 

It'll be a full, custom tune, better than any "canned" or "shelf" tunes you can buy via the internet. Especially here in Colorado, with our elevation, you need more attention to the tune than most realize down at sea level. Things are different up here.

Let me know what happens man!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Oh dear lordy lord, NOOOO don't use the Diablosport Tune. :S-A-Smack::disgust (1):
> 
> American Intense Racing
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't plan on it  I was just saying that is the only one that he tunes that is also available for our car beside going for a complete standalone tuning system lol 

I'll check them out, did you just order the tuning software through HPT and then go to them to tune it? or did you buy it from them and tune it there? How many tuning hours do you have on there dyno?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yeah, I didn't plan on it  I was just saying that is the only one that he tunes that is also available for our car beside going for a complete standalone tuning system lol
> 
> I'll check them out, did you just order the tuning software through HPT and then go to them to tune it? or did you buy it from them and tune it there? How many tuning hours do you have on there dyno?


You can PM me for more details, if we don't want to crowd up this thread. However, yes, you have to check out Clint (he's the owner and tuner) over there at AIR. He's making such a name for himself with the LS1 motors (Camaros, Corvettes, etc) that he has custom cams and heads he designed made for him. He's the best tuner I've ever worked with, and he's a really nice guy. 

You don't have to buy or order anything through HPTuners. That's the benefit of using a shop who already has the license and uses HPTuners to tune all their cars. All you have to pay for is the dyno time and/or the tune. I think I only paid $300 total! So they have everything there, all you need to do is bring your car and they'll hook it up with the laptop and hook it up to the dyno, do a few pulls and dial in your tune perfectly and you're out the door  - I think I was there a total of 2-3 hours, just making sure we got everything dialed in nicely i.e. AFRs, timing, boost, no knocking, etc. Plus, we spent some time shooting the crap and looking at some of their 1200whp projects in house


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Invierno said:


> 172whp, 220wtq
> 
> View attachment 131913


your numbers are good but your blowing a lot of hot air at 22psi. These gt14s start blowing hot at 21psi. If you plan to keep this turbo very long try using E85 and bigger injectors with lower boost


----------



## VTuner (Jan 13, 2011)

VTuner ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~246 whp, 228 wtq VT/E85/I/F/H/DP/IM/T/IC/CP/Forged Pistons (9:1)/upgraded valve springs/Bosch EV14 injectors

2011 Cruze 1.4T LT Automatic!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

VTuner said:


> VTuner ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~246 whp, 228 wtq VT/E85/I/F/H/DP/IM/T/IC/CP/Forged Pistons (9:1)/upgraded valve springs


Do you have a baseline report to compare this to?


----------



## VTuner (Jan 13, 2011)

baseline dyno results are under my vendor forum :http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/289-vermont-tuning-llc/141970-dyno-sheets.html#post2102162

Bone stock for this car on the same dyno was 122 whp 132 wtq


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR EFILive tune, 93 octane, intake, downpipe, intercooler.


175WHP 242WTQ


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Jerry. I think you might have given me good reason to jump ship and go with your tuning. When there's money that is...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We're up to 196WHP 259WTQ on 104 octane with room to go higher. Shooting for 200WHP stock turbo.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So when these guys step up and take these offerings from BNR are you going to replace the Engine when IT pops ...Yeah Explodes ...GM won't !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, the Sonic pushing 196whp has made over 200 drag strip passes, and over 70 airfield 1/2 mile passes, and hasn't blown up yet. We've tuned over 200 1.4Ts since early last year and they're all still going strong.


----------



## nmyers5 (Oct 18, 2014)

How did you guys hook up to the dyno to measure torque. They can't seen to get a solid reading


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Self tuned on HP Tuners, 2012 Cruze Eco 92/93 Oct. 174hp/217tq

Intake, Ported IM, 3" DP, 2.5" Straight pipe side exit exhaust


----------

